# DIY Sponge Filter



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is how I made a home made sponge filter for under $10. The sponge is from Joann Fabrics and the 1/2 in. PVC and GE Silicone I is from Home Depot.

First I cut the sponge to the desired size.

















Then I cut a hole in the middle of the sponge that goes half way down into the sponge. The hole is just big enough for the PVC to fit into.









To weigh the sponge down I siliconed a small peice of slate to the bottom of the sponge

















Now its time to make the lift tube. I used 1/2 PVC and cut it to any length I wanted with a hack saw. Then I drilled holes in the part of the PVC that will be inside of the sponge.

















Then put your air line tubing into one of the top holes you drilled into the PVC and twist the lift tube into the hole in the sponge.

















Wait for the silicone to dry and your're ready to put it in your tank. :thumb:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

how dence is that foam? i use the same method but use the 1$ car sponges


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't use them. I use a wet dry filter. Sponge filter would not work in my 75 gallon tank with Mbuna's.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried to use a car sponge but there must of been some kind of chemical in it. I did a test with a single Melanochromis aurutus fry and it died within a hour.
The foam is very dense and I didnt think it was going to work because of that. I have had one running on one of my tanks for a month and is working great.

I dont think there are too many people out there that use sponge filters on 75 gallons(alone). :wink:


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

I bet a large sponge filter could handle a 75 gallon with regular gravel vacs + water changes


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

jwal said:


> I bet a large sponge filter could handle a 75 gallon with regular gravel vacs + water changes


You are probably right.
I know quite a few breeders that use large sponge filters alone to filter tanks like 75 and 90 gallons.
Of course this is not for show tanks but for breeding/growout purposes.
I am sure many others use them in small pond like setups as well.


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

is that they same kind of foam that fake plants are often put into?


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking about making a sponge filter that was 12 in. cubed for growout tanks. For sure you could filter a 75 or 90 gal with large or multiple sponge filters with of course regular water changes.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

psyber said:


> is that they same kind of foam that fake plants are often put into?


Im not sure but I got it from Joann Fabrics so maybe.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice diy, a fellow fish keeper around my way gave me some manufactured sponges that are like 6"x6" squares. i suppose square sponges is just as efficent as the round ones right?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

TheBanker said:


> nice diy, a fellow fish keeper around my way gave me some manufactured sponges that are like 6"x6" squares. i suppose square sponges is just as efficent as the round ones right?


Right :thumb: It is the surface area of the sponge that matters. Open cell reticulated polyether foam is much better than the closed cell polyurethane foam which the op used. Closed cell will work, but it will clog quicker, degrade faster, and harbor less beneficial bacteria than reticulated foam. However availability and cost make polyurethane foam a good choice for the average diy'er. I can't find a local source for reticulated foam, but as the op has shown, polyurethane foam is available just about anywhere. Even walmart carries it in the craft section for seat cushions. Here is a link where you can get the reticulated stuff. http://swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html


----------

